# C&D Exhausted Rooster in Peterson System 314 smooth



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

C&D Exhausted Rooster in Peterson System 314 smooth

Blender:	Toney / Tarler

Tin Description: C&D's annual blend for the 2008 Chicago Show. A tasty flake of Virginias, Dark Fired Burley and a dash of Perique.

Contents:	Burley,Virginia,Perique

Cut:	Broken Flake

I bought an eight oz tin a while back and finally broke it up into smaller jars and 1 to smoke. The smell is again that fig raisin fermenting. This is one of my favorite blends with the right amount of sweetness and pepper. I do think that for a more perfect blend the perique could be cut back some. The flake is broken somewhat and is think cut like most C&D flakes. I rub out normally but have cubed it with great success. Using the Peterson system pipe with the blend rubbed out does get hotter than I like so sipping is critical with this blend/pipe. Flavors are slightly sweet, nutty and then the pepper. I think eating apple slices with this would pair well for some reason. I cannot smoke many bowls of this in a day since the perique can reck havoc on the tastebuds. This is a blend that all VAPER smokers should have in their cellar.

4 out of 5


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> C&D Exhausted Rooster in Peterson System 314 smooth
> 
> Blender:	Toney / Tarler
> 
> ...


I like to smoke ER after it's aged a bit, C&D blends, and GLP blends are young. and need age. but ER good after 6 months 
troy


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

I got a small sample of this in my NPS trade and it is definitely one of my top favorites. I puffed through my sample pretty quick and am now kicking myself for not ordering up the 16oz can sooner than I did.


----------

